# DVC 2BR April 2012 with RCI weeks- is it too late?



## Rascalsmom (Sep 16, 2011)

Wondering if it is too late to try for a 2BR at any DVC for April 7, 2012.  (That is Easter Week as well as our SB.)  

With an RCI weeks ongoing search, is there a way to set up a search that would accept a 1BR or a 2BR in the same search ?


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 16, 2011)

There will probably be one or two more bulk deposits that might include those dates, but you've already missed the initial one and if you don't have an ongoing search already set up, it's a real crap shoot. I would go ahead and set one up now (you'll want 36 TPU if you want a chance at a 2BR, or 32 for a 1BR), but be considering alternate plans if you don't get a match in the next month or two.

If you look through the DVC sightings in the Sightings forum, you'll get a good picture of the bulk deposits typically come -- frequency, size, how far out, unit sizes, how long they last, etc.

If you set up an ongoing search for a 1BR, it'll automatically match any bigger units as well.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Sep 16, 2011)

I had a request set up already but it was 2BR -- will change it now.   Thank you for that info; it might make all the difference!

This is my first ongoing search - how will I know there's a match?  Will I get an email or should I just keep checking each day.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 16, 2011)

Rascalsmom said:


> I had a request set up already but it was 2BR -- will change it now. Thank you for that info; it might make all the difference!
> 
> This is my first ongoing search - how will I know there's a match? Will I get an email or should I just keep checking each day.


You should see it in your account, get an email, AND get a phone call.  You have a couple days to confirm or release.

I've had good luck getting 2BR units, but I've always had flexible searches where I'm searching for multiple properties and/or multiple dates.  The more flexibility you have, the better your chances.  Just searching for a single holiday week can be tough.  I know I've seen a couple people post that they had holiday week ongoing searches set up a year in advance and never got a hit.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

Ongoing search in place for 1BR at any of the DVC resorts - orlando for that Fri or Sat.  Hoping for the best!

Thanks so much for the advice.  Will try for Bonnet Creek if I don't get a hit on Disney in the next month or two.


----------



## got4boys (Sep 17, 2011)

Rascalsmom said:


> Ongoing search in place for 1BR at any of the DVC resorts - orlando for that Fri or Sat.  Hoping for the best!
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice.  Will try for Bonnet Creek if I don't get a hit on Disney in the next month or two.



I would also add Bonnet Creek now to your search. The bulk banking of Bonnet Creek has already happened. Availability is now in RCI through end of April. There are only 1 bedrooms available now there with your check in date.

Peggy


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 17, 2011)

What Peggy said...

Wyndham Bonnet Creek is an awesome "backup plan" for staying at a DVC property, but it's just not likely in RCI unless you have two deposits to work with and are willing to fork out the money for Vacation Protection so you can cancel WBC when/if you get a DVC.

One way that you can use WBC at a backup plan is if you're willing to rent it from a Wyndham VIP owner at the 60 day window.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 17, 2011)

I would rather take a Hilton or Vistana Fountains, or any Vistana, over Bonnet Creek.  I think Bonnet Creek is nice, but it's not as nice as the ones further away.  I love the Hiltons and Vistana.  My own personal taste.  When I stay away from Disney, I like being completely away.  I also like the huge whirlpool tubs, and the quiet.  

My personal first choice is always Marriott's Cypress Harbour, but that is a rare sighting with RCI.  II has those in large numbers.  My second is Vistana Villages, and my third is Grande Vista, and then the Hiltons and Vistanas in RCI.  

So many choices!  And all of the above are cheaper to get than DVC.


----------



## cindi (Sep 17, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would rather take a Hilton or Vistana Fountains, or any Vistana, over Bonnet Creek.  I think Bonnet Creek is nice, but it's not as nice as the ones further away.  I love the Hiltons and Vistana.  My own personal taste.  When I stay away from Disney, I like being completely away.  I also like the huge whirlpool tubs, and the quiet.
> 
> My personal first choice is always Marriott's Cypress Harbour, but that is a rare sighting with RCI.  II has those in large numbers.  My second is Vistana Villages, and my third is Grande Vista, and then the Hiltons and Vistanas in RCI.
> 
> So many choices!  And all of the above are cheaper to get than DVC.



Boy do we like the same stuff or what.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 17, 2011)

cindi said:


> Boy do we like the same stuff or what.


I have noticed it so many times.  

We finally bought Disney points, too, through Seth Nock (great experience).  250 Points at OKW, and now I am looking at other resorts.  Nightly stays for airfare savings was my main reason for buying, plus we are close to California, so I want to get VGC sometime with the points.  Also, Aulani for a few days would be my ideal.

If we buy additional points, I would like to add kids' names, one kid oneach account. We already added our daughter to our first purchase.  When they need to buy annual passes, they will have the discount for the whole family.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

If I can ever get the resale Vistana Resort week I bought in MAY to close, I'd have another deposit to search for Bonnet Creek.  *uuuuugggggghhhhh....*  Or to try out II.  I really can't wait to try out II.

(Just in case this makes you wonder, the deposit I"m using to search for DVC is not from a FL resort.)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 17, 2011)

Rascalsmom said:


> If I can ever get the resale Vistana Resort week I bought in MAY to close, I'd have another deposit to search for Bonnet Creek.  *uuuuugggggghhhhh....*  Or to try out II.  I really can't wait to try out II.
> 
> (Just in case this makes you wonder, the deposit I"m using to search for DVC is not from a FL resort.)


You bought Vistana in Orlando?  Why not use it?  We love Vistana.

II is awesome for Orlando choices.  Vistana Villages is really nice, and so are the Marriott resorts.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Sep 17, 2011)

I bought Vistana because it does look like a place I would love to stay sometime!   I"m just getting started with the TS's, so its great to hear that its nice.

I didn't mention before that we'll be taking 16 & 17-year-olds along.  They would love to be able to spend some time back and forth to the parks on their own, so transport to and from the park is a factor.  That's why I was focusing on Bonnet Creek as a second to DVC.

Trying to get a rental from a TUG member at 60 days will stay on my mind.....
Like I said, I'm  new, so I'm just trying to put into practice all the great information I've learned on TUG!  Tuggers are fantastic.  I am so grateful for all I've learned.


----------

